# Joe kurz



## huntsitall27 (Aug 20, 2009)

They are slowly taking Joe Kurz away from us bit by bit.  I've Hunted on it since day one, now every time a regulation book comes out they've took something else away I'm totally against quota hunts .  Two years ago turkey went quota and now they cut our bow season short just don't get it.  I'm no bioligist but the deer population has not been hurt over there they are just gradually taking control. Our hunting liscenes pay for this and we can't even use it unless they say so? Atleast give us our bow season back and for turkey I'm on my third rejection maybe this year???????


----------



## C.Killmaster (Aug 21, 2009)

You are seeing deer and turkey management in action.  Season length and quotas have to be adjusted from time to time to ensure adequate populations and maintain hunter success.  Joe Kurz receives a tremendous amount of hunting pressure and is pretty small compared to most WMAs.  With an area that size and that amount of pressure it can quickly be overharvested.  On the plus side, there's a week of archery season that falls around the rut that is not quota limited.


----------



## huntsitall27 (Aug 21, 2009)

Yeah that hunt in november is really going to be great after every deer has done been shot @ with rifles they'll still be running them does with their shot off legs right.  The quota hunt brings in people that are not from around here and they really don't give a care They'll shoot what they want and wait till dark to drag'em out I seen it last year.  I'd rather have my original season.  The deer when hunted harder become smarter and evolve you can hunt them hard there and never put a dent in them.  Like I said in above statement I have four rejection notices for turkeys 2 original and now 2 compterized and i know people that have been drawed three years in a row how is that fair.


----------



## JBird227 (Aug 22, 2009)

huntsitall27 said:


> They are slowly taking Joe Kurz away from us bit by bit.  I've Hunted on it since day one, now every time a regulation book comes out they've took something else away I'm totally against quota hunts .  Two years ago turkey went quota and now they cut our bow season short just don't get it.  I'm no bioligist but the deer population has not been hurt over there they are just gradually taking control. Our hunting liscenes pay for this and we can't even use it unless they say so? Atleast give us our bow season back and for turkey I'm on my third rejection maybe this year???????



You need to stay out of there anyway!!!


----------



## C.Killmaster (Aug 24, 2009)

huntsitall27 said:


> Yeah that hunt in november is really going to be great after every deer has done been shot @ with rifles they'll still be running them does with their shot off legs right.  The quota hunt brings in people that are not from around here and they really don't give a care They'll shoot what they want and wait till dark to drag'em out I seen it last year.  I'd rather have my original season.  The deer when hunted harder become smarter and evolve you can hunt them hard there and never put a dent in them.  Like I said in above statement I have four rejection notices for turkeys 2 original and now 2 compterized and i know people that have been drawed three years in a row how is that fair.



I'm sure you can find another WMA that has the season structure you prefer.


----------



## huntsitall27 (Aug 24, 2009)

Yeah a true left side answer.  Why don't all ,you brain washed folks find somewhere else. Why are you so blind to see that they don't care about the game as soon as I do find some where else they'll do the same thing cause some lame brain computer sucking biologist that truly doesn't know a thing about wildlife says they are being pressured in an area.  What it truly comes down to is jealousy.  So you find somewhere else how does that feel !!!!!


----------



## Dustin Pate (Aug 24, 2009)

Actually, Mr. Killmaster is the man that does know more than any of us about Joe Kurz and most other WMA in that part of the state.


----------



## Gaducker (Aug 24, 2009)

huntsitall27 said:


> Yeah a true left side answer.  Why don't all ,you brain washed folks find somewhere else. Why are you so blind to see that they don't care about the game as soon as I do find some where else they'll do the same thing cause some lame brain computer sucking biologist that truly doesn't know a thing about wildlife says they are being pressured in an area.  What it truly comes down to is jealousy.  So you find somewhere else how does that feel !!!!!



Ouch????????


----------



## huntsitall27 (Aug 24, 2009)

Don't know kills not doubting his book knowledge .  But dis agree with his opinion on quotas


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Aug 30, 2009)

I would be thankful that the care enough to put quota's on the WMA.Alot of the one's I have around me(14+ in less than a 2hrs drive)are not regulated that well,and are HAMMERED.The ones that are quota are in need of being quotas.

A few things on how it works...

Dnr goes through a bunch of data such as harvest statistics,and hunter use.

First lets talk about harvest.If harvest numbers go down,or if hunter success goes down,they will cut back on the days.If you have a bunch of dimwits up there like we do down here,they don't sign their deer out.Well guess what.That is what DNR has to go by.If they see less deer being taken,they figure the deer herd is low,and they respond by cutting back doe days,or hunting days.

So get mad at other hunters who are not signing out deer.If you feel the herd has remained stable.

On the other hand if too many deer are being taken they will cut back.


2nd is hunter use.If hunter use is getting higher,they will debate regulating the days it is open.Lots of super high leases,and bad economy is forcing more people to the public woods.If alot of hunters are hitting the wma,they will put a limit on the amount of people that are able to go.

Wasn't there a PW quota hunt,that is no longer there?Didn't they take one of those bow hunts,and move it into november?Is that close to the rut?


----------



## redneckcamo (Aug 30, 2009)

joe kurz is small compared too most wma's and I know alot of people who go there ..... I dont bother because their are just too many people in our area vs the amount of public land ..
I takes me close too an hour too get there and its the closest one around .....west point being second !....... I am sure they are doin the best with what they have even if it seems too be a no comon sense approach too some !..

and PLP   14 wma's   ..no wonder you a dern PLP !!!  ........ and how many within an hour of you ???


----------



## BeenHuntn (Sep 1, 2009)

huntsitall27 said:


> Yeah a true left side answer.  Why don't all ,you brain washed folks find somewhere else. Why are you so blind to see that they don't care about the game as soon as I do find some where else they'll do the same thing cause some lame brain computer sucking biologist that truly doesn't know a thing about wildlife says they are being pressured in an area.  What it truly comes down to is jealousy.  So you find somewhere else how does that feel !!!!!



EASY... big fellow...  actually i agree with you to some degree... i grew up in another state and they had the longest most liberal (not talking about demoncrats here...) season in the country and they were flooded with deer. in fact for about 20 years they were second only to TX in deer population.

deer everywhere and you could hunt those rascals from 9/15 to 2/25...!!!   and all of the wma's were open without being closed during the season at all...  

so whats the problem? how come GA cannot have a liberal and open deer season? seems they are closing the season every time you turn around or its quota only...  MS rarely did this.

i dont think the DNT understands that when you limit the hunters to quotas, and short seasons... the hunters are going to go nuts for the short season and shoot up everything because there time is short...

sorta like the devil... his time on earth is short so he goes crazy trying to get people to helll ... sorry 

anyway, if GA had a long liberal (non-demoncratic) season, hunters would not be so trigger happy when season does open. i think there is plenty of wma's. plenty of opportunity but you are limited. wma's with quota only and short seasons...

if they extended the seasons and left them open from Sept thru Jan, but lowered the kill limits... you would have a better herd and quality. NOBODY should be shooting anything less than a deer with at least 4 points on one side. make it statewide...  4 points on one side min. long open season but lower the total limit from 10 does and 2 bucks to 3 does and 2 quality bucks (min of 4 pts)...

let the hunters hunt. thats what they love to do and pay for. 300,000 + hunters are going to spend $50 on licenses.
thats 15,000,000 to be spent on the herd...

anyway, when you punish hunters with quotas and short seasons... you should expect them to go out and shoot every deer they see...

when i grew up in MS, if you shot a doe, they would bury you under the jail... serious stuff... here in GA, just kill it, kill'em all... but the deer herd in MS was awesome.  you saw deer everytime you pulled out of the garage...

anyway, just my 2 cents... which i had to go take out of the bank just to use to post here...


----------



## bowtie (Oct 25, 2009)

sick em boy.....got your hair raised up i see......but you are right....


----------

